# [Batch] Werte eines Registrys Schlüssel ausgeben



## nicok (10. August 2006)

Hallo


Ich möchte den Wert von einem bestimmten Schlüssel der Registry als Textdatei in C:\ abspeichern..

Also zum Beispiel den Wert :

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]


Kann man das in Batch schreiben ? Wenn ja könnt ihr mir bitte die Souce geben ?

Oder vllt kann man das in anderen Sprachen schreiben !

Ihr würdet mir sehr helfen...

Gruß Nico


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. August 2006)

Hi,

das kannst du entweder mit 


```
reg query HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run > c:reg.txt
bzw 
reg query HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer /v "Logon User Name" > C:reg.txt
```

oder mit "reg export" machen


----------



## nicok (10. August 2006)

Bekomm immer die Fehlermeldung :

"Fehler: Zu viele Befehlszeilenparameter"

Wie kann man das Problem fixen ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. August 2006)

Wie sieht denn dein Befehl aus? Wenn der Pfad zum Schlüssel Leerzeichen hat, musst du ihn in Anführungszeichen setzen.


----------



## nicok (10. August 2006)

Ja mein Schlüssel hat Leerzeichen :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Electronics Arts\EA Games\Battlefield 2\

Wo muss ich da jetzt die Leerzeichen setzten ?

edit : wenn ich  es in anführunszeichen setze ( "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Electronics Arts\EA Games\Battlefield 2\" )

dann kommt Fehler: Nicht genügend Befehlszeilenparameter...

und wenn ich ohne Anführungszeichen mache kommt : Zu viel Befehlszeilenparameter..

lol ? ^^ was jetzt ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. August 2006)

Ganz einfach: 

```
reg query "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Electronics Arts\EA Games\Battlefield 2"  > c:reg.txt
```
einfach den gesammten Pfad in " setzen. Du kannst dir auch die Hilfe zu dem Befeh anzeigen lassen:

```
reg /?
```
bzw 

```
reg query /?
```


----------

